# Whats The View Of Sikhs Who Believe In Only One Life?



## Seeker2013 (Sep 3, 2013)

This is my second thread here . The first one was about sexual orientation in which a few participants told me that they don't believe in reincarnation or bar bar da janam and that even SGGS talks of one life .

so what do you guys believe in ? and how does it make any sense ? 
if not reincarnation , do they believe in heaven/hell or eternal oblivion after death ?


----------



## Harry Haller (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: Whats the view of sikhs who believe in only one life ?*

Why don't you get the ball rolling by letting us know what your beliefs are?


----------



## Seeker2013 (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: Whats the view of sikhs who believe in only one life ?*



harry haller said:


> Why don't you get the ball rolling by letting us know what your beliefs are?



I am agnostic , though I go gurudwara sahib sometimes .. but then again the 2 are not even mutually exclusive
next please


----------



## aristotle (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: Whats the view of sikhs who believe in only one life ?*



Seeker2013 said:


> I am agnostic , though I go gurudwara sahib sometimes .. but then again the 2 are not even mutually exclusive
> next please



From what I get, harry haller Ji asked your beliefs about the questions you posted
You haven't answered them yet.


----------



## Harry Haller (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: Whats the view of sikhs who believe in only one life ?*



Seeker2013 said:


> I am agnostic , though I go gurudwara sahib sometimes .. but then again the 2 are not even mutually exclusive
> next please



As an agnostic you must have a view on the afterlife, what do you believe?

If it is opinion on the whole reincarnation issue, there are many many threads already here on the topic, I suggest you read a few and then come back and ask any questions you may have, and I am sure we will do our best to try and help you. 

However, as food for thought, my own view is that if there is only one life, then growing is a heightened sense of perception, being able to sort the chaff out from the wheat, being able to discriminate between those that would waste time on pointless agendas and the true seekers of this world.


----------



## Ishna (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: Whats the view of sikhs who believe in only one life ?*

Ji

You might like to read this recent thread on Sikhi After Life to read the variety of opinions of some members here: http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/sikh-sikhi-sikhism/41257-sikhi-after-life.html

The more Gurbani I read the more I'm inclined to believe we don't get a second chance.  I was reading this shabad the other day, and it struck me that the opportunity won't come again:  http://www.srigranth.org/servlet/gurbani.gurbani?Action=KeertanPage&K=154&L=19&id=6476


----------



## Seeker2013 (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: Whats the view of sikhs who believe in only one life ?*



harry haller said:


> As an agnostic you must have a view on the afterlife, what do you believe?
> 
> If it is opinion on the whole reincarnation issue, there are many many threads already here on the topic, I suggest you read a few and then come back and ask any questions you may have, and I am sure we will do our best to try and help you.
> 
> However, as food for thought, my own view is that if there is only one life, then growing is a heightened sense of perception, being able to sort the chaff out from the wheat, being able to discriminate between those that would waste time on pointless agendas and the true seekers of this world.



Agnostic means someone who believes evidence or non-evidence  of god cannot be derived . And I think the same thing about afterlife .  I don't know .


----------



## Harry Haller (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: Whats the view of sikhs who believe in only one life ?*

I am not quite sure I understand, I know what Agnostic means, and if you  have a similar attitude to reincarnation, that is fine too, but to  finish your post with 'I don't know' is confusing, are you an Agnostic?  Is there much point in us debating the topic if you are still unsure  about your own Agnosticism, or is the whole point of being Agnostic encapsulated in those three words 'I don't know'?

I don't know either, but I would rather come down on one side of the fence then spend the rest of my life stuck in no mans land. 

So which side of the fence do you find appealing? Or do you just wish to debate the subject by taking an opposite stance to whatever anyone posts?


----------



## spnadmin (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: Whats the view of sikhs who believe in only one life ?*

Let's not resort to single tuk posting. It leads to a ping pong match labeled "You have your tuk; I have mine."  An entire shabad discussed in a thoughtful manner will give more insight to why some people believe as they do than an exchange where a tuk is presented and then someone else says "Oh no! You have it wrong! And here is a tuk to prove it." Shabadguru is here to be our guide, and it is not here to prove a point. 

Seeker2013 ji has stated his basic position - He is not willing as an agnostic to argue for or against the existence of God, for or against reincarnation. His position is not argumentative; he is asking members, who do not believe Gurbani supports reincarnation, to explain their views. Other threads should be read and mined before this discussion goes too far into re-runs of the TRUE/FALSE territory for this reason. A ping pong match between non-believers and believers doesn't take an agnostic point of view seriously enough. The thread just becomes another 'Yes there is, No there is not thread.'

If we cannot debate by showing how shabads, not tuks, consider the agnostic view (I don't know) then there is no point to having another thread.  

Thanks.


----------



## arshdeep88 (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: Whats the view of sikhs who believe in only one life ?*

Hopefully i can learn to live in the PRESENT


----------



## Luckysingh (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Whats the view of sikhs who believe in only one life ?*

The question for this thread is ''What's the view of Sikhs who only believe in One Life?''

From the little I know so far-
I think the 'view' of the Sikh should be to just pay attention and regard THIS very life as the ONE where actions and conduct matter.
It doesn't matter whether we had 84 000 previous life form existences or whether we were sinners or saints before this birth. What matters is that This Life should be taken for granted as the ONE where you want to Merge and be One with the almighty.
Don't leave it until next time or later, but do it NOW !!
This is what being a Sikh is all about. 

We have to remember that believing or not believing in reincarnation does not make any of us better Sikhs.
If we want to spend the ''Future'' living in regret about the past or blaming our shortcomings and inadequacies on our past conduct and sins, then we are not going to help our future conduct in the correct frame of mind are we ?
Learn from all our mistakes and shortcomings instead of trying to blame them by taking the easy way out.

BTW. I'm probably more of a believer of reincarnation than the lights going out after this life, but that doesn't affect the way why I treasure and treat this life as the One and only given by Him !!


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Whats the view of sikhs who believe in only one life ?*



Seeker2013 said:


> I am agnostic , though I go gurudwara sahib sometimes .. but then again the 2 are not even mutually exclusive
> next please


 
Pardon my ignorance, as you are an agnostic, then why the need to ask these questions which have no affect on your life how others think/believe about it?

You should respect people's views either they are pro or con as neither of them changes your belief and way of life.

As mentioned before by some members, there are many threads regarding your query, please read them and then I doubt it if you will have any questions left.

This forum is for interaction, not for any curiosity seekers which can be quenched by self studies.

We did help you with your sexuality questions because it affected you due to your Sikh family.

So, please read and learn and as an agnostic, you said you have no stance about it, then the question itself becomes moot and irrelevant. What others believe in should not concern you or your way of life.

Tejwant Singh


----------



## spnadmin (Sep 5, 2013)

Several warnings were given. The thread has been pruned and warnings along with irrelevant comments and single tuk comments have been removed. We know the rules.


----------

